
ArsTechnica Reporter Peter Bright Arrested for Soliciting Sex with Children - coloneltcb
https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/peter-bright-charged-soliciting-sex-minors/
======
wtmt
> On his Twitter bio, Bright states that he is “Poly/pan/pervy.”

At least the first two are benign and none of anybody else’s business with
people of the right age and consent. But the actions and descriptions in the
complaint are truly despicable.

I’d always considered Peter Bright as the Ars “Windows and browser stats” guy.
I now wonder what would happen to all the articles he’s written on Ars over
the years.

------
faissaloo
Unsurprising.

